# night birds



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

What kind of bird makes a 1 note whistle at night? We had one outside our window for about 5 minutes last night.


----------



## Sprig (Jul 18, 2004)

brigeton said:


> What kind of bird makes a 1 note whistle at night? We had one outside our window for about 5 minutes last night.


The elusive Peeping Tom.........................sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

if it sounds similar to a hen turkey cluck when she is with her chicks it is probably a northern saw whet owl. i had some last spring i could hear them outside my window several mornings in a row, they came around untill around july every morning about 4 am. i searched the internet and found a site that had bird sounds on it and that is how i identified them, wish i could remember the site, i googled night time bird sounds, after searching a few of them i found one that had actual recordings.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Robins. from my experience they are always the first to hear early morning, and have a pretty distinctive call. early as in around or before 4am


----------

